# Solar Power!!! do you want some its better than a generator....i love mine



## mattdawe (Jun 19, 2012)

Well just to see if i can help anyone out i work as an electrician and at work we have some 32watt second hand panels for sale i have had four on the roof of my van and its amazing so i have now up graded to a 190watt panel. The 32watt ones are£55 each.

Also i can get 190watt panels brand new at £220 each if anyone is interested.

i had a generator but the panels made it redundant.

the only other thing you will then need is a charge controller and cable i can get that for you too. so if your interested then pm me or post on here and ill see what i can do for you

i hope this is ok to post here and im only doing this as there so many posts about generators and their noise.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 19, 2012)

mattdawe said:


> Well just to see if i can help anyone out i work as an electrician and at work we have some 32watt second hand panels for sale i have had four on the roof of my van and its amazing so i have now up graded to a 190watt panel. The 32watt ones are£55 each.
> 
> Also i can get 190watt panels brand new at £220 each if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...



I will be interested Matt, but not for a couple of weeks yet


----------



## mattdawe (Jun 19, 2012)

*Solar Panels*

Well they are in no rush to get rid of them but we only have a few of the 32's then its the biguns but they are so good you will never need hook up again i even ran our fridge in the day from them but only had one battery so i couldn't do it over night but at least it saved me some gas in the day for that you need a min of 4 of the small ones and good sun though.


----------



## Jojo (Jun 19, 2012)

mattdawe said:


> Well they are in no rush to get rid of them but we only have a few of the 32's then its the biguns but they are so good you will never need hook up again i even ran our fridge in the day from them  but only had one battery so i couldn't do it over night but at least it saved me some gas in the day for that you need a min of 4 of the small ones and good sun though.



I may be interested too... working my way through all the advice about electricals so don't really know yet. I'll be in Orkney for a year or so, and my dad's concerned that there wouldn't be enough light for solar panels - when I'm more confident I'll come back and see if you still have any left. Cheers!


----------



## GM3VLB (Jun 19, 2012)

*Solar panels*

Hi Matt...The larger ones sound a good deal...Length and breadth please...?

...and Hamsha,  back recently after 3 weeks in Orkney...wall-to-wall sunshine all day, every day...I was told its always like that!!! Seriously, there's more than enough light to give a useful output from any solar panel...BTW, you can overnight/wild camp just about anywhere in Orkney...The far corner of the  L-shaped Lidl car park (!), the long-stay car park at the marina (no charge - handy for accessing the free WiFi offered by the SHORE pub just across the road - very simple access code on board on wall), the airport car park, lay-bys...anywhere really...The Deerness Community Centre site 12m south of Kirkwall is £10 per night including hook-up (Linda Bonner will welcome you - mention the radio ham...). Enjoy...
André


----------



## runnach (Jun 19, 2012)

I am currently north of ullapool, and work seems to have stalled tempted to make a dash for the orknies beautiful place,.....the solar panels seem a good idea perhaps when I have the pennies

Channa


----------



## Teutone (Jun 20, 2012)

don't want to p*** on your fire but 32W for £55 doesn't look a good deal to me.
32W+32W = £110. I bought a NEW 100W panel for £100 ish.

Based on the past new price of these panels, £55 might be a fraction of the new price but it's the same with all the tech gear, as time moves on they get cheaper and cheaper. Just look at flat screen TV's


----------



## mattdawe (Jun 20, 2012)

*Solar Panels*

Right first of all

the bigger the panels are the better the value for money they are. check out the price of the maplins gear that is double dear......

the 32's are reasonably priced then 

i can get more 190w panels etc if required if i slip them in to an order at work but at the moment it is just we have 2 left and i would rather let them go to a good home than put them on e bay. that way someone is benefiting closer to home if you know what i mean.

the 190's measure out at
Length:	1580 mm
Width:	808 mm
Depth:	40 mm
and the 32's

Length:	1370 mm
Width:	390 mm
Depth:	30 mm

but they have a bigger connection box on the back so will need to be slightly raised i can get a picture if required.

I may be able to get some 250watt ones too but not just yet they should be about £290

These measure out at

Length:	1580 mm
Width:	1062 mm
Depth:	45 mm

They are big but if you can fit them you'll have loads of power
hope this is a little clearer now


----------



## Ronin Camper (Jun 20, 2012)

*My solar generator system*

Hi folks, 

I also have a good solar setup on my van. It's a 120w panel connected to two batteries through a dual regulator. I can charge my laptop, camera, phones, etc very easily, all the while I'm able to power my cooler box as well.

If you want to see how I put it together take a look here: The Campervan’s Solar Generator | Spain in a Campervan

The best thing about solar power is that it works SILENTLY! Generators are noisy and expensive in the long run.

Any questions just give me a shout.

Thanks


----------



## johnmac185 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Solar Power!!!*

hello Matt
quite interested in some of these, what would the postage be, or pick up only, what is your location.  i get about a bit,  and could pick up myself,,,thanks  John .


----------



## mattdawe (Jun 21, 2012)

*Solar Panels and electrical issues*

pick up please postage would be quite difficult and we are just outside of guildford.
what ones are you interested in???:wave:


----------



## Techno100 (Jun 21, 2012)

It would be useful to post a photo of the specification labels from the rear of the panels? too much information is being taken for granted for example their voltage?


----------



## mattdawe (Jun 21, 2012)

No problem I can sort that out but if they go through a proper mppt regulator then any voltage can be used and some take up to 70 volts down to about 12 for charging others like stecca it's about 50 volts max


----------



## Techno100 (Jun 21, 2012)

Not all regulators deal with more than regular 12 volt panels and those that do get more and more expensive so all the more reason for specifying exactly what you're offering.


----------



## johnmac185 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Solar Panels*



mattdawe said:


> pick up please postage would be quite difficult and we are just outside of guildford.
> what ones are you interested in???:wave:



hi matt
thanks for that, would really like one, but to far, central scotland, don't think i will be that
far down soon
,,,John


----------



## herbenny (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Matt ...

We may be interested in these.  I just need to read more about solar panels first as I dont know much about them to be honest ....will let you know  We are not far from you either so would be able to collect if we did decide to go ahead.

Thanks


----------



## herbenny (Aug 29, 2012)

Matt 

Do you still have solar panels for sale please??


----------



## Techno100 (Aug 29, 2012)

100W PANNELLO SOLARE MONOCRISTALLINO PER CAMPER BARCA | eBay


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320958089...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3571wt_1393

Frameless flexible
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-Stock-...UK_Gadgets&hash=item3cc8fa1b83#ht_4593wt_1159


----------



## maingate (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Techno,

I am thinking of getting a second panel of 90 or 100 watts. If I do it now, I need it fairly quickly before our next trip. Are the belgian ones still available and are they good quality?


----------



## Techno100 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've not had from that source personally but I've read from someone who has and it was well packaged and a few days.
I've had the Sunrise energy ones and I prefer because they are smaller and a thinner frame 30mm including 5metres of 4mm and overall lighter.

EDIT to clarify... the first link in the previous post is a Belgian seller but not the one I've used before


----------



## maingate (Aug 29, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> I've not had from that source personally but I've read from someone who has and it was well packaged and a few days.
> I've had the Sunrise energy ones and I prefer because they are smaller and a thinner frame 30mm including 5metres of 4mm and overall lighter.
> 
> EDIT to clarify... the first link in the previous post is a Belgian seller but not the one I've used before



Thanks for that. I will need to give Sunrise Energy a ring tomorrow. My panel is freestanding and housed in a frame I installed in the garage. I slide it out through one of the small rear hatches. I need to know the physical dimensions so that I can add another support rail and have 'double decker' storage. If the 100 watt is too wide then I might just settle for an 80 watt.

Thanks again.


----------



## Techno100 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dimensions are in the listing  1105mm x 540mm x 30mm

I've also just measured one here and it's the same as quoted. voila


----------



## maingate (Aug 29, 2012)

I missed that!! 

My 90 watt is 1195 x 540 x 35. It is a good fit but a slightly longer 100 watt could be fitted as long as it is no more than 540 wide.

Thanks.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Aug 30, 2012)

Oops lets try again


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello
I got 2 80W panels from the Belgium supplier  Trad4u on Ebay
£76 each. Not fitted them yet but they look fine. 30mm frame. 
Delivery was very quick considering we had a bank holiday in between and they were very well packaged which I think is a big concern with items like this. 
Going to mount the panels on the roof today. I know people like to make their own aluminium mounts but Maplins have a very good offer on mounts.
Just waiting for my MPPT controller to arrive from China via Fedex.

Blue Skies


----------

